# flu shot...



## likespaphs (Nov 3, 2007)

so i got my first ever flu shot yesterday and woke this morning a couple hours earlier than i had planned feeling like crap. i've been told this is my body reacting to create the antibodies against the flu but i still don't feel great.
have other people had this experience? how long did it last for you? i'm hoping it'll last today as i have tickets for zappa plays zappa tomorrow night...


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2007)

i have...its like a mini flu...


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2007)

How soon will you be over it? Depends on what the vaccine companies THINK will be the prevalent strains this year. Is it a 24 hr? 2day? 3 day? Time will tell. Did you know there is aluminum & mercury in the vaccine? Your body could also be reacting to that as well! 5 consectutive vaccinations could increase your chances for alzehiemers by 10 X, due to the metals in the vaccine !!!! Are flu shots really a good idea??? Do some research BEFORE getting stabbed on the NEGATIVE side effects, today's conventional medicine hyps all the HOPEFUL positives.(Which is only one IF the vaccine companies guessed the strain that you were exposed to, otherwise you end up with the flu!) Why do people get the flu? Because there immune system is down! Do we ever hear 'boost your immune system' over running out & getting a shot or pill for whatever ails you?


----------



## Persephone (Nov 3, 2007)

Flu shots are a conspiracy. Some would say that I fall into one of those in the 'at risk' categories. I'd gladly take the risk of getting the flu over whatever poison in in those innoculations.


----------



## Candace (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'd gladly take the risk of getting the flu over whatever poison in in those innoculations.


 As an X Files fan, the whole government tagging system comes to mind :>

I did join the national DNA registry last month, and paid for the honor:wink:. A little boy in my area needs a bone marrow transplant. I bet this too is a government ploy, the child an actor and now they have my DNA on file. Aargh! They got me!!:evil: Now they'll create a super virus to wipe me and my spawn off the face of the earth. But, they can't reach me if I'm wearing my tinfoil hat, so it's o.k.

What was the question??


----------



## Gilda (Nov 3, 2007)

I have one every year ..asthma and being older makes me want to avoid the flu.. Other than a slightly sore arm, no other side effects. I have never had the "flu" ,but people that have say it's horrible ! You are sick for weeks...high fever, chills, cough and a very achy body... I hope your feeling better !
PS I always take an ibuprofen an hour before taking the shot.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2007)

feeling all better. took a big nap, went home sick from work, watched the storm formerly known as hurricane noel pass...
thanks, folks


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 4, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> feeling all better. took a big nap, went home sick from work, watched the storm formerly known as hurricane noel pass...
> thanks, folks



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 4, 2007)

You shouldn't get that from a flu shot now. 25 years ago...no, more like 28 years ago, I got a flu shot that led to a fever and misery...I refused a flu shot for years. Finally, in the last decade or so, I started getting them again....my allergist convinced me that the "bugs" were corrected in the vaccine. Haven't had a problem since, beyond an achy shoulder...then again, I never got the flu anyway...only once in my life...the year after my first flu shot. Take care, Eric


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> You shouldn't get that from a flu shot now.
> 
> AND WHY NOT? DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE VACCINE IS???? - flu strains plus aluminum & mercury!
> 
> ....my allergist convinced me that the "bugs" were corrected in the vaccine. Take care, Eric



I don't know what your allergist considers 'bugs' but I guarantee if those words were used to me I'd rip them down one side & then the other! FLU shots are one big HOAX - they are nothing but PROFIT, PROFIT & more PROFIT for the vaccine maker & the Drs.!!!
FOLKS - PLEASE do some research BEFORE getting stabbed.


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better, Bri.  

People keep telling me maybe I should get one of these but I'm not sold yet...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2007)

Getting the flu shot just meant that you got the flu! :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2007)

Where does one do 'research' if you're undecided. If you do a web search, there are plenty of hits but one gets tired of searching thru all the info that 'hypes' why you should get the shot.
Go to www.mercola.com, you can pull up all kinds of articles, reports of studies over the years concerning the flu vaccine & vaccines in general. Enter - components of flu vaccine - on the search. Here's just a sampling -
thimersol, a mercury based vaccine preservative, which is no longer used in SOME vaccines, can cause or contribute to MS, Central Nervous System Disorders, Autism & Alzheimer's. Aluminum hydroxide, stimulates immune response, it is linked with Parkinson's, ALS & Alzheimer's. Do you know anyone with the above disorders? Why take the chance? The viral components of the vaccine are not generally the issue, it's all the other crap in the vaccine which is MORE harmful than the flu itself! The 'bugs' have been worked out to some extent by going to a killed virus rather than a live or modified live. The vaccine companies that decided to discontinue thimersol, what they replaced it with the jury is still out - there hasn't been enough time to determine if it's any less harmful. 
I don't know about you but I choose not to be a guinea pig!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been getting them for years without any problem.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 7, 2007)

I really detest the CDC, and one of my biggest qualms is the lack of research being done on the link between Thimerosal, autism in children and Alzheimer's in adults. That being said, for those of us with compromised immune systems (I have selective IgA deficiency, if anyone was wondering), the flu vaccine means no more yearly long stints on the couch, or trips to the hospital because of pneumonia caused by the flu. 

However, even I have to be weary of the government program for the flu in the works-- which means mass immunization of a vaccine with a "pharmacologically active" flu strain in it (which would be bad for me). I've been keeping tabs on the program it since a Washington Post article a year back, which you can find here:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/15/AR2006041500901_pf.html

The whole situation is pretty interesting, there is even research being done on the 1918 flu pandemic. A few years back scientists were able to extract samples of the 1918 strain by exhuming the body of a woman buried in the Alaskan permafrost. 

The bottom line is more research should be done. I am absolutely certain that their is some connection between childhood vaccines and the exponential rise in autism and quite possibly Alzheimer's, however the fact remains that there are no legitimate studies that concretely make that connection, and until there are all of this is just conjecture. And in the end for me and many others out there, the flu shot is the best defense available. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Candace (Nov 7, 2007)

> I am absolutely certain that their is some connection between childhood vaccines and the exponential rise in autism and quite possibly Alzheimer's



I agree. I immunized my kids against the life threatening baddies, but refused to immunize them for chicken pox. My doctor even agreed with me that it would be better for them to contract the illness. But, he offered it routinely because mother's didn't want to miss work dealing with the inconvenience. Both my kids are now immune after contracting it, while those who received the vaccine will periodically have to have boosters. 

I remember when no one knew what autism was. Now, most of us know at least one or more children with the disease. Scary stuff.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 7, 2007)

Candace said:


> I remember when no one knew what autism was. Now, most of us know at least one or more children with the disease. Scary stuff.



It's totally frightening.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 7, 2007)

Candace said:


> I remember when no one knew what autism was. Now, most of us know at least one or more children with the disease. Scary stuff.



But is that because of better identification and diagnosis or because there is more children afflicted?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 7, 2007)

Corbin said:


> But is that because of better identification and diagnosis or because there is more children afflicted?



People have differing opinions on the matter:
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?sec=health&res=9907E7DD133DF93BA25753C1A9649C8B63
http://www.ucdmc.ucdavis.edu/news/mindepi_study.html


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 7, 2007)

Actually, there's some new research on autism, that hasn't been published yet. Found out from my son who's in the MD/PhD program at Albert Einstein...one of the professors there has discovered a strong correlation between sonograms and autism. In fact, was able to induce autism in mice by subjecting them to sonograms. And the rise in routine and frequent sonograms in pregnancy fits the timeline for the rise in autism...FWIW, my older brother is autistic, as is my nephew's daughter. Of course, autism didn't "exist" in my brothers day...they called it "juvenile schizophrenia"....fortunately, he's very high functioning....Take care, Eric


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 7, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Actually, there's some new research on autism, that hasn't been published yet. Found out from my son who's in the MD/PhD program at Albert Einstein...one of the professors there has discovered a strong correlation between sonograms and autism. In fact, was able to induce autism in mice by subjecting them to sonograms. And the rise in routine and frequent sonograms in pregnancy fits the timeline for the rise in autism...FWIW, my older brother is autistic, as is my nephew's daughter. Of course, autism didn't "exist" in my brothers day...they called it "juvenile schizophrenia"....fortunately, he's very high functioning....Take care, Eric



That's really, really fascinating and it makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the info Eric, I can't wait to read that paper.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 7, 2007)

Candace said:


> I agree. I immunized my kids against the life threatening baddies, but refused to immunize them for chicken pox. My doctor even agreed with me that it would be better for them to contract the illness. But, he offered it routinely because mother's didn't want to miss work dealing with the inconvenience. Both my kids are now immune after contracting it, while those who received the vaccine will periodically have to have boosters.
> 
> I remember when no one knew what autism was. Now, most of us know at least one or more children with the disease. Scary stuff.




When I was young, our "immunization" took place when our moms would have us hang out in bed with our friends with chicken pox, and german measles. Actually when I was young, it was considered negligent not to expose a young girl to german measles before she started menstruating.

My four kids had chicken pox in series. I was housebound with them for quite a few weeks.

A friend of ours just got his first flu shot and has been feeling "off" for a couple of days now.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 8, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> ...one of the professors there has discovered a strong correlation between sonograms and autism. In fact, was able to induce autism in mice by subjecting them to sonograms. ....Take care, Eric



That's one I hadn't heard/read about! 
How many Amish children have autism? ... 0 ! Is this a coincidence? The Amish don't vaccinate.
When some vaccine makers stopped the Thimerosal, there was a CONSIDERABLE drop in autism in children. Was this a coincidence too?
It makes some of us, stop & think. 
I read these posts, ..... I didn't have a problem & I've been getting them for years! Unfortunately by the time a problem shows up it's TOO LATE to correct, you can't turn back the hands of time. There is the 'straw that breaks the camel's back' and once the body has too much of the garbage building up, that's it. Most people expect 'reactions' to a vaccine to show up very shortly after being administered, when actually it can be months or years later but they're still finding this out.
Those that are big on wanting proof through studies ...... do you have any idea how many studies were/are dumped or the results 'accidently got lost' because they don't go in favor of what they wanted???


----------



## Candace (Nov 8, 2007)

I wonder if the Amish get sonograms? That's a very interesting correlation I hadn't heard of before. 



> When I was young, our "immunization" took place when our moms would have us hang out in bed with our friends with chicken pox, and german measles.


 Yup, I went to a pox party on many occasions and my mother was so frusterated that I never got it...then suddenly out of the blue on my birthday, I came down with it. I purposely let my daughter play with the boy down the street who had it. She got it a week later and gave it to my son too.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 8, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> That's one I hadn't heard/read about!
> How many Amish children have autism? ... 0 ! Is this a coincidence? The Amish don't vaccinate.



Actually, it's the "normal rate" 1 in 15,000.



goldenrose said:


> When some vaccine makers stopped the Thimerosal, there was a CONSIDERABLE drop in autism in children. Was this a coincidence too?
> It makes some of us, stop & think.



I'd like to see some actual statistics here because it was in 1999 when manufacturers began phasing out thimerosal, at the CDC's request, and autism has continued to rise in the population since (10 - 17 % annually according to the Autism society of America). 



goldenrose said:


> Those that are big on wanting proof through studies ...... do you have any idea how many studies were/are dumped or the results 'accidently got lost' because they don't go in favor of what they wanted???



Who's "they"?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you check out mercola's website? I ran across the info there.
Who's they? - whomever paid/funded for the study. This does not apply just to vaccine makers. 
example - There was a study done in Europe on dry dog foods, years & years ago. There were 2 researches gathering data, etc. At the end of the time period the 2 guys submitted their findings & it proved without a doubt that the diet of commercial dry dog foods was a MAJOR cause of hip displaysia. That report was buried in never never land. The 2 researchers left Europe, came to the states, regathered info & wrote a book delvulging the info & how often this takes places in alot of different fields. I'll have to see if I can't dig it up, a friend passed it on.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 8, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Did you check out mercola's website? I ran across the info there.
> Who's they? - whomever paid/funded for the study. This does not apply just to vaccine makers.
> example - There was a study done in Europe on dry dog foods, years & years ago. There were 2 researches gathering data, etc. At the end of the time period the 2 guys submitted their findings & it proved without a doubt that the diet of commercial dry dog foods was a MAJOR cause of hip displaysia. That report was buried in never never land. The 2 researchers left Europe, came to the states, regathered info & wrote a book delvulging the info & how often this takes places in alot of different fields. I'll have to see if I can't dig it up, a friend passed it on.



First, 
Can't access any info on the website without signing up. 

Second,
Really interesting that you bring up CHD. We (in the Rhodesian Ridgeback community) try to keep really informed about studies that have been done, since hip dysplasia in our breed was quite prevalent. If anyone was wondering, commercial dog food for puppies is the problem, since the cheaper foods restrict the fat and protein content and increase the carbohydrate content which spells disaster for joint development. That being said, CHD's heritibility factor ranges from .25 to .85 percent in large breeds (towards the latter in Ridgebacks), which is a huge contributing factor to it's spread. We have to get all of our dogs screened and cleared for CHD (in addition to elbows) before breeding, and we've done a darn good job of weeding it out of the gene pool. It does show up though on occasion, even if the parents have been cleared, and it seems that in these cases food quality is the main problem. If you can find the name of the book, or even the guys who did the study I'd be really interested.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 8, 2007)

Chicken pox....my wife told me about how her mother asked her to spit in her sister's food so that she would get it too...and the joy she took in doing it! But chicken pox isn't always just an "inconvenience". Chicken pox hit my older 3 in succession....My older boys were miserable for a few days, then were fine...like chicken pox should be. Then my 4 year old daughter got it....horrendous! Pox everywhere, including the inside of her throat. Then it got infected- impetigo. The entire side of her body turned purple....the pain and itching were horrendous. Antibiotics cleared it up, but led to complications later that sent her to the (fortunately considerate) pediatrician in the middle of the night...followed by still further complications that led to tests for Lyme (fortunately negative). My youngest was only a few months old, so he still had his mom's antibodies. But after that experience, we gave him the immunization. We could never consciously let a kid go through the possibility of that misery. true, chicken pox is usually mild in kids...but we learned the hard way that it sometimes can be quite severe. Funny thing is though...my daughter is the only one who didn't get scars.....Take care, Eric


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is a portion of Mercola's newsletter this morning. Anyone can sign up for his mini newsletters FREE & access any other info on his website. The mini newsletters come out 3x a week.

Adults Beware -- New Vaccine Guidelines Released 

The Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices, a division of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), has released the 2007-2008 recommended immunization schedules for adults in the US.

The schedule includes 11 different types of vaccines for adults, including:
Tetanus, diphtheria, and acellular pertussis (Td/Tdap) 
Human papillomavirus (HPV) 
Measles, mumps, rubella (MMR) 
Influenza 
Herpes zoster (shingles) 

Key changes in this year's recommendations include:
Varicella (chickenpox) vaccination is recommended for all adults that have no apparent immunity to the virus 

Zoster (shingles) vaccination is advised for all adults 60 years of age and older, regardless of whether they have had a prior shingles episode 

HPV vaccine is recommended for women over the age of 26, who have not already completed the three-dose series

It is recommended that flu vaccination be administered to anyone with the following medical conditions:
Chronic disorders of the cardiovascular or pulmonary systems, including asthma 
Chronic metabolic diseases, such as diabetes 
Renal or hepatic dysfunction 
Immunosuppression, including suppression caused by medications or HIV 
Pregnancy during flu season 

Sources:
Reuters October 18, 2007 
Annals of Internal Medicine October 18, 2007; 147(10) (Free Full-Text Guidelines)

Dr. Mercola's Comments: 
Folks, as I’m sure you can tell by the massive promotions bombarding you everywhere you go, we are in prime season for flu shots in the United States.

Vaccinations of all kinds hit you right at the core of your fears, no matter what vaccine we’re talking about. Just take a look at these examples:

A West Nile Virus vaccine 
Antibiotics to fight anthrax 
Chickenpox vaccine 
A drug for breast cancer (for women who DO NOT HAVE breast cancer) 
A human vaccine for bird flu
Did you know they’re even working on a vaccine for dental caries (cavities)? 

I about fell off my chair when I read that one. But it’s true. The CDC actually defines dental caries as an infectious, communicable disease, and a vaccine may be here sooner than you think. 

This is beyond ridiculous when you consider that there are many cultures in the world that simply have virtually NO tooth decay and I can strongly assure you that it has absolutely nothing related to any vaccine. It is because they are not eating processed foods and sugars and are mostly consuming foods appropriate for their nutritional type. 

I firmly believe, as Dr. Weston Price confirmed in his pioneering research a century ago, that if you eat the proper foods you can avoid dental decay virtually your entire life. 

Why do People Still Believe in the Flu Shot? 

But getting back to the vaccines, Big Pharma may appear idiotic, but they are no fools. They know people want guaranteed safety. “Here, take this shot and nothing bad will happen to you,” they say. And a lot of people believe them, even when evidence of the opposite comes out. They just want the magic pill to be true. 

Some hard-hitting evidence released just a couple of months ago should make anyone think twice about the flu shot: flu vaccines have NEVER been proven to prevent flu-related deaths in people over age 65, which is one of the primary groups for which they’re recommended.

You may also be shocked to learn that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) grossly distorts the facts about flu deaths. If you go to the CDC’s main flu page, you’ll see their statistic that about 36,000 people die from the flu in the United States each year. 

But if you search a little harder, you can find the actual number of people who died from the flu in 2005 (this is the most recent data that’s available). Want to take a guess at what it is?

In 2005, 1,806 people died from influenza, not 36,000. And in 2004, there were just 1,100 flu deaths.

The statistics the CDC gives are skewed partly because they classify those dying from pneumonia as dying from the flu, which is not at all true or accurate. For instance, their 2005 statistics lump influenza and pneumonia deaths together, at 62,804 deaths.

But broken down, there were 60,998 deaths from pneumonia and just 1,806 from the flu.

This will not stop the powers-that-be from touting their yearly fall warnings about this year’s upcoming flu season, and all the flu deaths that will follow. The media (which is largely controlled by corporations, many of which are making or selling the flu shots or the junk food that will actually make you more vulnerable to the flu) would have you believe that getting the flu shot is all you need to do to stay healthy all winter.

How to Prevent the Flu Naturally

For most people the flu shot does not make you healthy; it does just the opposite, as it weakens your immune system. It appears that some of you in the medical field are beginning to catch on to this, with less than 40 percent of health care workers getting flu shots in 2006.

The truth is, if you follow a healthy lifestyle, you will not have to worry about getting the flu. 

Take it from me -- I’ve never received a flu shot, and I haven’t missed a day of work due to illness in over 20 years. The key steps that I follow to stay flu-free, which I suggest you follow too, include:

Get plenty of sunshine or vitamin D 
Eat right for your nutritional type, including avoiding sugar 
Exercise 
Get adequate sleep 
Address emotional stress 
Wash your hands regularly
Take the Time to Make Informed Decisions 

Whether or not you will subject yourself to the flu shot, or any of the other recommended vaccinations, is an important decision. Unless you’ve already studied it carefully, I would implore you to spend some time analyzing both sides of the argument before you make up your mind. Rushing blindly ahead could have dire consequences, especially if you’ve never considered the potential for side effects. You can use the links on my Favorites Page to start your journey. 

Related Articles:
Adverse Effects Of Adjuvants In Vaccines
Vaccines and Neurological Damage
The Danger of Vaccines, and How You Can Legally Avoid Them


----------



## ohio-guy (Nov 10, 2007)

Are the "related articles" also written by him, and thus reflecting his take on all of this? He mentions research studies that support his stance, but in the exerpt here, there are no citations of these studies. Is this simply an abridged version, or are these resourses lacking in his origional material as well? 
I have read this thread and avoided commenting on it as I think the opinions of individuals are difficult to address in a short comment here, but it seems this physician is trying to manipulate your fears as much as he claims "big pharma" is. 
If he is offering you evidence based on research, then he should site the studies. And then you need to assess if the studies are properly designed and valid or not. 

Other wise I have to wonder if he isn't profitting somehow from his newsletter, and if that isn't an ulterior motive here.


----------



## ohio-guy (Nov 10, 2007)

PS
I reviewed the Article cited as the source of the introduction material, and there appears to be a 'transcription error' from what the article reports. 
*THe HPV vaccine is recommended for women _UNDER the age of 26_, not over the age of 26.
I suggest you read the origional, and if you have questions ask your Dr to explain the rational behind the recommendations. 
If you have seen multiple elderly people with shingles and post herpetic neuralgia as I have, you might realize a zoster vacination is not a bad idea. Unfortunately it is a rather expensive vaccine and most insurances do not cover it. 
Are vaccines perfect and for everyone? No . Are the companies that manufacture them wanting to profit from them? Certainly. 
But these things do not mean they are not good things, and of benefit to many people.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 10, 2007)

There's a vaccine against shingles? I had that years ago...misery! If you can imagine a shark biting into you under your arm...perfect arc of a shark bite...and never, ever, letting go....24 hours a day, and that's after the initial sensation of maggots eating out your flesh before the intense pain starts. Acyclovir and prednisone reduced the period of intense misery to about a week, but the aftereffects lasted for months. My dermatologist at the time wouldn't even give me something for the pain...told me to take tylenol. He finally agreed to give me tylenol w/codeine3, at a dose of 1 pill a day. Yeah right......A few of them allowed me to stay in one position at night...didn't help the pain though....However my next dermatologist assured me that it was very unlikely that I'd ever get it again.....Take care, Eric


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 10, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> There's a vaccine against shingles? I had that years ago...misery! If you can imagine a shark biting into you under your arm...perfect arc of a shark bite...and never, ever, letting go....24 hours a day, and that's after the initial sensation of maggots eating out your flesh before the intense pain starts. Acyclovir and prednisone reduced the period of intense misery to about a week, but the aftereffects lasted for months. My dermatologist at the time wouldn't even give me something for the pain...told me to take tylenol. He finally agreed to give me tylenol w/codeine3, at a dose of 1 pill a day. Yeah right......A few of them allowed me to stay in one position at night...didn't help the pain though....However my next dermatologist assured me that it was very unlikely that I'd ever get it again.....Take care, Eric



My mother had to deal with shingles a few years back as well, she's a ceramicist too, so it was particularly disheartening. It's devastating, I'm sorry to hear that you had to go through that.


----------



## Candace (Nov 10, 2007)

My husband had shingles once about 20 years ago-on his face!! Ouchie. He's never had it reoccur. But, my father-in-laws wife has been having a couple of shingle outbreaks a year for several years. I think that's pretty rare, though. Does not sound fun at all. For obvious reasons she's looking into the vaccine.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 11, 2007)

I had my first outbreak of shingles about 30 years ago when I was pregnant with my first child. I thought that some strange insect had bitten me.

I still get outbreaks, a couple a year, usually about 14-21 days after some extremely stressful situation.

When I feel it coming on, I take an anti-viral medication. My doctor gives me pain killers if it's a particularly bad outbreak.

Not fun.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 13, 2007)

None of us get flu shots over here. It was a conscientious decision. I wish I could have avoided some vaccines for our kids but unfortunately, there are laws out there that prohibit me from making the decision of whether to vaccinate or not. Currently, I am most concerned about the Chicken Pox vaccine our kids were required to have prior to entering school. We have all boys who will probably marry girls and what if they contract Chicken Pox as an adult when one of their wives is pregnant? I don't think that vaccine lasts indefinitely. It is my intent to re-vaccinate them all before they go to college but what if one chooses not to be re-vaccinated? As far as my pets, I'm required by law to vaccinate against rabies but where is the vaccine for the eastern strain of rabies coming our way? I'm sort of with goldenrose on this issue and aren't those flu shots last year's viruses anyway?


----------



## Candace (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't think there are laws to vaccinate your children(??), but schools won't allow them in and I guess you could be charged with neglect. I remember Lisa Bonet, from the Cosby Show, refused to vaccinate her kids/child and there was a big fuss about it. I think she was going to file some lawsuits that she had the freedom as a parent to decide what was best for her child etc. and not the govenment. She did a couple of talk shows I remember seeing.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 13, 2007)

They've got us coming and going on the vaccine issue unless we wanted to claim religious exemption. As a parent in my state, I do not currently have the right to make the decision of whether to vaccinate or not.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2007)

My father had shingles and suffered horribly. It never went away. He lived for 8 or 10 years with the pain, nothing helped. He went to the pain clinic but they could not do anything to relieve his pain. It tore my heart out to see him suffer like that and I could not do anything to help. 

At one time his open sores became infected and he had to be hospitalized for several days. When he left the hospital he came to stay with me and I had to dress the open sores, even a 4X4 bandage would not cover them. He said the pain was like being stabbed. Even when he was sleeping his body would jerk because of it. 

For all those years I could never again give him a hug. When he died, we were thankful that his suffering was over. 

Needless to say I had the Zoster shot.


----------

